# Lowvelt



## Skatduder (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone paid and banked there 2012 & 2013 weeks ?

Do you have an email contact at Lowveld ?


----------



## bdemerchant (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes I pay 2 years at a time because the process is such a hassle- the contact I use is  Simone Sammons [mailto:simones@firstresorts.co.za]


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 15, 2011)

I have sent 2 emails and no responce.


----------

